
MongoDB adds atomic find and modify - _pius
http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Atomic+Operations#AtomicOperations-FindandModify%28orRemove%29
======
delano
Interesting. In my most recent projects, I've been using MongoDB together with
Redis. MongoDB for long term data (like records and reports) and Redis for
near-realtime stuff (queuing, request limiters, analytics, and the like). I
haven't come across the need for atomic record modification but that isn't to
say there aren't useful usecases. I need to think on it a bit more.

~~~
old-gregg
Isn't that defeating the purpose of MondoDB? We're considering switching to it
_precisely_ because we're sick of two-tiered approach (MySQL+memcached) and
MongoDB promises a built-in near-realtime caching.

Why would I want to lose the power of SQL if I'm not getting anything in
return? I thought that "built-in memcached" was what I'd be getting. No?

~~~
cloudhead
mongodb doesn't do concurrency very well -- at least not as good as Redis.

~~~
old-gregg
I looked up your profile but didn't find any contact info. I am dying to know
more about MongoDB limitations and this page isn't helping:

<http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Concurrency>

------
jimfl
I misread "The db.eval() statement provides a way to automically perform
several operations at once; however, its use for this is not recommended as
this eval() atomicity will not be supported for certain cases in sharded
environments" as "...eval() atrocity..."

~~~
VolatileVoid
I thought db.eval was kind of like a BDL (Big Database Lock) - i.e. nothing
will happen while the eval() is doing its thing?

~~~
JulianMorrison
That seems to be reliably true for the single-node case only.

